# Anyone have a Roundhouse diesel?



## Lorna (Jun 10, 2008)

Since not really a live steamer I put thisb question here. These little battery diesels have me intriqued as a fun little alternative to firing up a steamer. Roundhouse has a good reputation but just interested if anyone has a review of these little diesels.

Lorna


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Lorna;

Oddly, I have not seen any of the Roundhouse diesels at the steam tracks at ECLSTS. One would think that somebody would have one of the diesels to run when the steamers were finished with their laps.

The Train Department lists two Roundhouse diesels on their web site. Both versions come with radio control installed. I wish I could help you with a personal observation, but to date I have not seen one "in the flesh."

Regards,
David Meashey


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Lorna, I think they are probably more popular in the UK. Perhaps you need to ask in a forum that has more UK enthusiasts. Roundhouse actually have three available although Criccieth Castle below will be discontinued by end of 2015. 

http://www.roundhouse-eng.com/










Andrew


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Reviews have been done but al are in Garden rail OR 16mm. As to the running they all have a locoglide speed controller and factory battery RC. Sound optional. The little John and Cricceth Castle I have sold. Both are good running from what I hear.

I like the Caste myself and the options for lining and custom paint are endless. 

My personal favorite, painting like this is a few hundred extra.


----------

